# TexturePaint & fillRect



## TiME-SPLiNTER (24. Feb 2010)

Hallo ihr Profis 

Ich habe folgenden Code:


```
//Texturfarbe erstellen, Anchor-Rechteck hat genau die Bildmaße
TexturePaint tp = new TexturePaint(temp.getTextureimg(), new Rectangle(0,0,temp.getTextureimg().getWidth(),temp.getTextureimg().getHeight()));
g.setPaint(tp);

			
g.fillRect(20,40,16,16);
```

temp.getTextureimg() ist ein BufferedImage. g ist ein Graphics2D-Object.

Und folgendes Problem: Das Rechteck wird zwar gefüllt, allerdings beginnt das Füllen der Texture nicht in einer Ecke sondern irgendwie willkürklich, aber nur in der Y-Richtigung. In X-Richtung ist die Textur korrekt (beginnt links und dann 16 Pixel). Aber in der Höhe beginnt sie in der Hälfte und repetiert dann. Was ist an dem Code blos falsch?

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen .


----------



## Steev (24. Feb 2010)

Du übergibst als X- und Y-Anker 0. Solltest du nicht eigendlich 20 und 40 übergeben?

Gruß
Steev


----------



## TiME-SPLiNTER (24. Feb 2010)

Ah super, danke . Ich habe gedacht das hätte ich schon ausprobiert, aber offensichtlich nicht. So gehts natürlich .


----------



## Steev (24. Feb 2010)

Super ,

was machst du eigendlich. Wenn man eine BitmapTextur setzt, nur um dann ein Rectangle mit den Bitmapmaßen zu füllen könnte man doch eigendlich sofort die Bitmap zeichnen. ;-)


----------

